# New Bumgenius prints and nappy!



## Lliena

Not available untill Jan but look:

https://bgnappies.blogspot.com/2011/09/new-bumgenius-artist-series-and-colours.html

https://bgnappies.blogspot.com/2011/09/new-bumgenius-freetime-cloth-nappy.html

Youtube video :D
Def some in there I will be getting! :happydance:


----------



## modo

Can't wait! I preordered the freetime nappy in dazzle :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

They are doing preorders already?!


----------



## jen1604

I love the Lovelace print!


----------



## Blah11

I like lovelace too. None of it is very boyish.


----------



## Speccy

The new colours are great!


----------



## Mary Jo

I like the new prints and colours. Not surprised they are getting rid of Bubble and Sweet. 

How much is the new Freetime in ££? I imagine it's up there with the Organics. Tempted to order one in the dark orange.

eta, ok £16.99. Maybe not. Or maybe just one. :lol:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

These are much better than what they were going to put out! :D


----------



## Thumper

What's with the coffee mug???

I like both those prints :)


----------



## Kess

Just came to post this - I adore the Albert print! Lovelace is nice too, but got to get Albert. Mirror and Sassy are nice colours, but I don't like Dazzle.


----------



## modo

Lliena said:


> They are doing preorders already?!

Cotton Babies are. My sister lives in the US so I put her address down and she will send them on to me :)


----------



## Jetters

I like them all- impressed with everything! 3 nice bright colours, the training pants look FAB, love both the prints and will deffo be stocking up on them. I really like the look and idea of the Freetime too but won't be buying as K outpees microfibre.


----------



## cheese lover

argh! I don't need more diapers really but I really want to buy the Freetime. I'll have to find a way to sneak them into an order :blush: I really like the Albert but I also like lovelace. Why does everybody have to make such awesome diapers!


----------



## lellis82

Just preordered the 2 new prints! :) EXCITED!


----------



## Eala

I like Mirror, Dazzle and Lovelace :D Not sure I'll be able to justify buying any when they are available over here, but we'll see :)


----------



## gills8752

Ooooh I'M so excited about the training pants!!! Love dazzle too! Can't wait to get them! Wonder how many I'll need....(want) lol


----------



## henny

I love the Albert one :) I don't understand the trainer pants:blush: are they like flips?


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> I like Mirror, Dazzle and Lovelace :D Not sure I'll be able to justify buying any when they are available over here, but we'll see :)

You NEED one or two for new baba ;)

Yeah Henny kinda like a flip but they pull up and down and popper at the sides instead of like a nappy at front so LO can go to the toilet themselves.


----------



## discoclare

Eala said:


> I like Mirror, Dazzle and Lovelace :D Not sure I'll be able to justify buying any when they are available over here, but we'll see :)

I heart these three too! I MUST have them!!!!!!!!!! Big BG fans here. and I love the idea of the new freestyle nappy as we are big fans of the old AIOs which are now discontinued (but were sized).


----------



## teal

I love the mirror one :flow: xx


----------



## Elphaba

I am so in love with all three of the new colours. Am definitely going to be buying the Flips in these colours for Xavier when they come out.


----------



## c.m.c

baba me are doing the prints now- they have them advertised on their facebook.


im waiting on a FREE one!!! thats becasue im still waiting on my flips i bought 4weeks ago! im well pissed off- this has never happened before with them


----------



## Lliena

They are not doing the prints yet. They are on the website for info, but nothing is on sale untill Jan :flower:


----------



## missmayhem

will this mean a sale of old colours???


----------



## lellis82

I preordered the 2 new prints yesterday. The albert and the lovelace.


----------



## princess_bump

oh they are lovely! very much liking mirror, dazzle and lovelace :)


----------



## c.m.c

o i didnt know that they r only to pre order- i will let you know when it arrives what it is!!! baba me had a sale- all flip covers were under £8 a few weeks back so im sure they will do it again. they gave away trunkis and other things last week as theyre retail store was a year old


----------



## Rebaby

I love all the new colours, and will definitely be getting an albert when they're available :happydance:


----------



## parkgirl

I'll have to get the prints when they come out. Also like the new colors, but don't know if I need that many new diapers.


----------



## Elphaba

parkgirl said:


> I'll have to get the prints when they come out. Also like the new colors, *but don't know if I need that many new diapers.*

Course you do :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

Uh oh.. better start saving!!! :haha:


----------

